# Suspect Your Spouse Is Cheating?



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It's too late for me to change many things that have happened in my life over the past two years. However, I want someone to benefit from my experience. Like many people on this forum, I kept feeling something wasn't right. I had a strong sense something just wasn't adding up where my husband was concerned. Many things pointed to my husband having an affair. After being married 22 years I had much faith in him, and I tried to ignore those feelings. I let things slide much too long. Now that we are losing almost everything, I realize I should have gotten firm about his misbehavior much sooner.

Last week something made it into my mailbox quite by accident. I immediately asked my spouse for his credit report. As usual, he refused. This time, however, I didn't take "no" for an answer. I managed to go on line and retrieve his credit report. I was sickened upon seeing it! He had around seven credit cards (in his name only) and $60,000 in debt. One of the cards had hit the credit limit, and he was applying for new cards. Around $6,000 of that total was for very high-end clothing (none of which I ever saw). Needless to say, he has been having a partying good time--and I will be paying the price.

So, for those of you who are wondering if your spouse is fooling around, look closely at the clues you have. Follow your instincts and look beyond the surface level. Also, don't count on getting a straight answer when you question your spouse. Good luck to everyone who is searching for the truth!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry you had to go through this but trust is an important part of marriage.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

827Aug said:


> Follow your instincts and look beyond the surface level. Also, don't count on getting a straight answer when you question your spouse.


Amen! to that.


----------



## bzak35 (Aug 12, 2008)

i think that u should talk and be truthful if thy r lying thay wont be able to tel the same lye twice


----------



## sonshinesas (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure all what is going on but I would make sure my name wasn't on any of his cards.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My situation gets really complicated. Part of the complexity of my situation is the fact that my husband and I own a business together. He has negelected this business and has been draining it financially. Although the credit cards are in his name, his indebtedness has an impact on our business (in several ways).

Many people have posted on this forum wondering if their spouse is being unfaithful. The opinions vary. Almost everyone, who has been thru this, agrees that one should follow their instints. I'm merely suggesting another tool. If you suspect your spouse is cheating, pull his or her credit report. A cheating spouse has to find a way to fund the activity. I should have pulled the credit report much sooner!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

827Aug said:


> My situation gets really complicated. Part of the complexity of my situation is the fact that my husband and I own a business together. He has negelected this business and has been draining it financially. Although the credit cards are in his name, his indebtedness has an impact on our business (in several ways).
> 
> Many people have posted on this forum wondering if their spouse is being unfaithful. The opinions vary. Almost everyone, who has been thru this, agrees that one should follow their instints. I'm merely suggesting another tool. If you suspect your spouse is cheating, pull his or her credit report. A cheating spouse has to find a way to fund the activity. I should have pulled the credit report much sooner!


Odten the credit report will tell you little. How about the girl down the street or from the bar. Time apart and odd behavior would give it away quicker is my guess.

draconis


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You'd be surprised how much you can learn from a credit report. First, a cheating spouse has got to fund the activities. It can be hard to always slip out cash. Also, for fancy hotels and airlines you'll need a credit card. My husband couldn't just put these charges on a credit card I knew about. So, as part of the hiding and covering up, he decided to get several credit cards in his name only. The credit report gives the balances on all of the credit cards. In addition, a credit report gives the addresses a person has used. Trust me, that is interesting!


----------

